# engine



## blake67 (Jan 19, 2013)

this is our engine and our first scenery, as we( my grandson) get more and setup a layout will post progress


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Looking forward to More pictures, i like the "weeds" between the track and platform.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Very nice looking


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Off to a great start!!


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

cool ,,enjoy it with your grandson !!


----------

